# Swap your Link Here



## mikeflorio (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and I am looking to swap links with members. 

Here is my link 

www.freewebs.com/mikeflorio

please contact me through my site with yours if you would like to swap!

thanks! I look foward to seeing your work!

-Mike-


----------



## 68Whiskey (Apr 4, 2008)

My website is www.BrinkerPhoto.com


----------



## koirbiku (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Mike,
          I am willing to swap links. My site is 
http://www.ournepal.info/beautifulnepal

Have a look and let me know if you are interested.
Bikul


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.jigsawinc.com/Truthaboutlinkswapping.html

http://webhostinggeeks.com/articles/site-promotion/16519.php

http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=66356


----------



## 68Whiskey (Apr 4, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> http://www.jigsawinc.com/Truthaboutlinkswapping.html
> 
> http://webhostinggeeks.com/articles/site-promotion/16519.php
> 
> http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=66356



Ha, what a joke. You do understand they are referring to Link Dump sites (such as www.linkdump.com) and so on, nothing in the form of what is going on in this thread. We in no way and try to market to you people, we are not trying to gain hits (I already get enough) and in NO way are we trying to get my website at the top of Google searches (already done).

No to mention in website marketing, it is not the quality of hits it is the number of hits a website receives. I can sell a domain, but unless that domain has a ample amount of website traffic history, it will not go for a good price.


----------

